# Zukunft der Halbleiter-Industrie: Wer bleibt noch übrig?



## DOTL (13. Oktober 2008)

*Zukunft der Halbleiter-Industrie: Wer bleibt noch übrig?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Umsätze diverser Halbleiterkonzerne brechen weg.

Rationalisierungsprogramme mit kräftigen Einsparungen und Entlassungen treiben die Runde.

Nun vermehren sich die Aussagen, dass insbesondere im DRAM Geschäft nur noch wenige große Unternehmen verblieben können. Im Gespräch ist, dass Qimonda zukünftig wegfallen werde und möglicherweise von Micron übernommen wird. 

Wie seht ihr das?

Wird es große Veränderungen geben?

Viel Spass beim Diskutieren!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zukunft der Halbleiter-Industrie: Wer bleibt noch übrig?*

Im DRAM Geschäft wird sich nicht viel ändern, es wird so laufen wie immer, nur das es ev. den einen oder anderen Hersteller nicht mehr gibt...

Qimonda ist ja auch nicht der erste Hersteller, der ausgestiegen ist...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zukunft der Halbleiter-Industrie: Wer bleibt noch übrig?*

*Glaskugel rauskram*

Ich seeeeeeheeee... klaaare Zeiten!!



Ich seeeeheee... durch die Kugel hindurch!!!


----------

